# Vampas censurés



## Sydney Bristow (16 Février 2006)

les vampas censurés...

la chanson " Chirac en prison " censurée sur les ondes ...
et par les télé

en tout cas elle est passée sur ouiFM (la version traine sur le P2P) et elle est tjrs en vente sur iTunes ...

wampas


----------



## bobbynountchak (16 Février 2006)

Ah non sydney.
Ca, c'est dans "actualites amusantes"


----------



## jeanba3000 (16 Février 2006)

Mais, euh, de toute façon, leur est-il déjà arrivé d'être diffusés ailleurs que sur Ouï FM ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Février 2006)

Les Wampas qui avaient fait une reprise de "Où sont les femmes ?" de Patrick Juvet. Et franchement, ça déchirait. :love:


----------



## bobbynountchak (16 Février 2006)

D'après ce que j'ai compris ce n'est pas vraiment une censure organisée, cest juste que tout le monde a les jetons de diffuser la chanson.
Mais bon...


----------



## al02 (16 Février 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> D'après ce que j'ai compris ce n'est pas vraiment une censure organisée, cest juste que tout le monde a les jetons de diffuser la chanson.
> Mais bon...



*Chikungunya*, *bobbynountchak*, ça se prononce presque pareil


----------



## bobbynountchak (16 Février 2006)

al02 a dit:
			
		

> *Chikungunya*, *bobbynountchak*, ça se prononce presque pareil


en tout cas, ya pas qu'a la réunion qu'il fait des ravages on dirait...


----------



## Fulvio (16 Février 2006)

jeanba3000 a dit:
			
		

> Mais, euh, de toute façon, leur est-il déjà arrivé d'être diffusés ailleurs que sur Ouï FM ?



Déconne, je l'ai déjà entendu sur le Mouv' et plusieurs fois, même (Radio France, pourtant) (c'est pas moi qui écoute le Mouv', hein, c'est ma petite sur).


----------



## jeanba3000 (16 Février 2006)

Ça reste entre fonctionnaires, une radio nationale diffusant les chansons d'un postier...


----------



## Burzum (16 Février 2006)

C'est une obsession
Elle ne pense quà ça
Elle nen dort plus la nuit

Elle me gâche la vie
Jen ai plus quassez
Cest une vraie maladie

[Chorus1:]
Rien ne lui fera changer davis
Je ne sais pas ce quil lui a pris
Car la seule chose qui lui ferait plaisir
Ce serait de voir Chirac en prison

[Chorus2:]
Jattends 2007
Cest mon seul espoir
De sortir du brouillard

Cest ma dernière chance
Faut que j'aie confiance en la justice française

Jaimerais tellement lui faire plaisir
Mais je nai pas assez de relations
Car la seule chose qui lui ferait plaisir
Ce serait de voir Chirac en prison 

[Chorus1]

Cest une contagion
Maintenant moi aussi
Je nen dors plus la nuit

Cest une obsession
Pourtant ya 5 ans
Javais voté pour lui

[Chorus2]

Voir Chirac en prison (x5)



Pas de quoi fouetter un chat...:hein:


----------



## p4bl0 (16 Février 2006)

jeanba3000 a dit:
			
		

> Mais, euh, de toute façon, leur est-il déjà arrivé d'être diffusés ailleurs que sur Ouï FM ?


Oui, dans le Mouv'.



			
				jeanba3000 a dit:
			
		

> En même temps ça reste entre fonctionnaires, une radio nationale diffusant les chansons d'un postier...


 à quoi fait tu allusion ??


Je trouve leurs musique très bien aux Wampas. Je pense cette censure n'est pas normale !


----------



## bobbynountchak (16 Février 2006)

truk2oof a dit:
			
		

> Oui, dans le Mouv'.
> 
> à quoi fait tu allusion ??
> 
> ...




allo? 
Didier wampas est facteur! 
(même si moi il me semblait plutôt qu'il était employé a la sncf mais je suis pas super informé, vu que je m'en fous)


----------



## sonnyboy (16 Février 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> les vampas censurés...
> 
> la chanson " Chirac en prison " censurée sur les ondes ...
> et par les télé
> ...



En même temps, pauvre Ferrero Rocher , ou vois tu de l'héroisme à écrire une chanson comme celle là ???

Ou ???

ça ressemble à noir desir qui vient prendre les sous de la mairie de nice, mais qui crache sur le maire au concert....

C'est plus que grostesque. C'est méprisable.

Beaucoup trop de "mange merde" dans ce pays.

Beaucoup trop.


----------



## p4bl0 (16 Février 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> allo?
> Didier wampas est facteur!
> (même si moi il me semblait plutôt qu'il était employé a la sncf mais je suis pas super informé, vu que je m'en fous)


ah ok je ne savais pas..... 

faut dire que les groupes et les chanteurs, en dehors de leurs musique, je m'en fou complètement...


----------



## SveDec (16 Février 2006)

Je croyais qu'il était agriculteur ce cher Didier


----------



## Sydney Bristow (16 Février 2006)

pas de koi fouteter un chat, mais ya kan meme "Chirac en prison"...


----------



## jeanba3000 (16 Février 2006)

En même temps, Noir Désir et les Wampas, c'est pas trop la même CSP, hein ! ND c'est la gauche caviar quand Didier c'est plutôt le Arlette Laguiller du rock alternatif, au 3e degré en plus... Allez, depuis le temps qu'il galère, le Didier, on a un peu pitié mais on l'aime bien quand même...


----------



## joanes (16 Février 2006)

Ah bon !!!!!   Il n'est pas en prison Chirac ????? :hein:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (16 Février 2006)

joanes a dit:
			
		

> Ah bon !!!!!   Il n'est pas en prison Chirac ????? :hein:


`
si, dans ses rêves, toutes les nuits...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (19 Février 2006)

Non, D. Wampas est pas facteur mais technicien à la RATP.
Oui, c'est une chanson de m*rde ou en tout cas sans intérêt.
Non, il n'y a pas de quoi foutter un chat.
Oui, J'adore les wampas mais sur ce coup-là... bof, bof.
Non, il n'y a pas de censure. Peut-être un peu d'autocensure, mais rien ne venant du CSA ou de l'élysée.



_C'est une caricature cette chanson.    _


----------



## kanako (19 Février 2006)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> `
> si, dans ses rêves, toutes les nuits...


 non non t'as mal lut le texte : il n'en dort plus la nuit, il ne peut donc pas rêver !


----------



## reineman (19 Février 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> les vampas censurés...
> 
> la chanson " Chirac en prison " censurée sur les ondes ...
> et par les télé
> ...



c'est pas de la censure...les télés sont libres de diffuser ce qui leur plait,non?  Si il étaient frappés de censure, ils auraient pas pu sortir de disque...et pas se faire une pub monstre avec ça...
de toute facçon, c'est bidochon-démago leur chanson....par contre ,tous ces grandes consciences des arts , je les ai pas entendue s'exprimer sur les caricatures de mahomet....pas une manife...rien , pas meme un petit truc pour défendre la liberté d'expression...il s'auto-censurent?


----------



## rezba (19 Février 2006)

Les entendre, c'est assez rare, désormais. Pour que quelqu'un soit entendu, il faut que les médias audiovisuels acceptent de lui donner du temps d'antenne.
En revanche, j'en ai lu un paquet.


----------



## reineman (19 Février 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Les entendre, c'est assez rare, désormais. Pour que quelqu'un soit entendu, il faut que les médias audiovisuels acceptent de lui donner du temps d'antenne.
> En revanche, j'en ai lu un paquet.


moi j'entendais philippe val sur france inter dire qu'il était assez dégouté du contraire...si tu peux me citer un chanteur , un réalisateur, un rappeur un acteur s'étant publiquement outré de cette affaire de caricature, je suis preneur. Ils sont pourtant concernés au premier chef, les 'artistes' par la liberté d'expression, non?
C'est sur que dire sarko pas beau, chirac en prison, c'est tres facile...ça mange pas de pain et on risque pas de se mouiller.mais j'apelle pas ça du courage...encore moins de la subversion.


----------



## Amok (19 Février 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> moi j'entendais philippe val sur france inter dire qu'il était assez dégouté du contraire...si tu peux me citer un chanteur , un réalisateur, un rappeur un acteur s'étant publiquement outré de cette affaire de caricature, je suis preneur. Ils sont pourtant concernés au premier chef, les 'artistes' par la liberté d'expression, non?
> C'est sur que dire sarko pas beau, chirac en prison, c'est tres facile...ça mange pas de pain et on risque pas de se mouiller.mais j'apelle pas ça du courage...encore moins de la subversion.



Comme quoi, quand reineman veut... 

Bah, laisse la jeunesse s'exciter : c'est bon de gueuler que le groupe que l'on écoute est "censuré". Ca donne par là même l'occasion de penser que l'on se refile sous le manteau de la musique subversive et c'est si bon de penser ca... 

Et puis tout le monde le sait : en France on censure à tout va, même le Google français est bridé*, ton IP est scannée dès que tu tapes "Chirac en prison" et ensuite tu vis l'enfer de l'internement psy. T'as pas le droit de dire ce que tu penses, la police politique traine l'oreille dans les cours d'école et, aux propos des enfants, serre les parents. Des camps de travail forcé se voient de l'autoroute, la presse se réduit a un titre.

En tout cas, beau coup de pub pour les Wampas : ils vont cartonner à fond chez les ados.

* Désolé


----------



## Fulvio (19 Février 2006)

À lire les paroles, j'ai l'impression que ceux qui cherchent un message politique à cette chanson, pour la vomir ou pour la porter au nue, se plantent. Les Wampas, pour ce que j'en sais, n'ont jamais fait dans la protest-song et celle-ci n'en aie probablement pas une. Y a quand-même une part de provocation, et même si on est loin de la subversion, à cette époque mièvre, c'est toujours ça de pris


----------



## Kreck (19 Février 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Et puis tout le monde le sait : en France on censure à tout va, même le Google français est bridé*, ton IP est scannée dès que tu tapes "Chirac en prison" et ensuite tu vis l'enfer de l'internement psy. T'as pas le droit de dire ce que tu penses, la police politique traine l'oreille dans les cours d'école et, aux propos des enfants, serre les parents. Des camps de travail forcé se voient de l'autoroute, la presse se réduit a un titre.



Par la grande galaxie, j'en étais sûr !
Et dire que mon médecin refusait de me croire...
:rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (19 Février 2006)

c'est qui sonnyboy ?


----------



## rezba (20 Février 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> moi j'entendais philippe val sur france inter dire qu'il était assez dégouté du contraire...si tu peux me citer un chanteur , un réalisateur, un rappeur un acteur s'étant publiquement outré de cette affaire de caricature, je suis preneur. Ils sont pourtant concernés au premier chef, les 'artistes' par la liberté d'expression, non?
> C'est sur que dire sarko pas beau, chirac en prison, c'est tres facile...ça mange pas de pain et on risque pas de se mouiller.mais j'apelle pas ça du courage...encore moins de la subversion.



Que la réthorique de Philippe Val rejoigne celle de ceux qu'il pense combattre, ce n'est pas nouveau. Sa plainte est exactement la même que celle que l'on peut lire dans les blogs nationalistes et populistes qui fleurissent sur le web. En l'espèce, il n'y a pas de différence entre les propos de Philippe Val et l'éditorial haineux d'un blog bien connu des services de police : "l'incroyable silence des professionnels de l'émoi".

Cette proximité, ce brouillage des discours, contribue à légitimer cette fange politique. Personellement, j'essaye de réfléchir avant d'être d'accord avec mes ennemis.

D'autant que pour le coup, ceux qui dénoncent le silence des artistes sont les mêmes, à quelque Val près, et encore, que ceux qui pensent qu'ils feraient mieux de la fermer, les saltimbanques.

D'ailleurs vous voulez quoi ? Un communiqué solennel de Didier Wampas ? De Patrick Bruel ? De Diams ? De Steevie ?
Les artistes sont les premiers concernés par la liberté d'expression ? 
Heu... Non, je ne crois pas. Y'a des professions largement plus exposées. A commencer par les journalistes.

Mais pouvoir cracher sur des artistes que l'on pare de toutes les tares au besoin, tout en réclamant leur intégrité, c'est le même registre que l'anti-intellectualisme de bon aloi que l'on distille en couches subtiles avant de s'attaquer à tout esprit critique. C'est de la bonne réthorique populiste et démagogue.

Perso, j'attends pas du monde du spectacle qu'il m'aide à penser le monde. Ça me parait même tellement incongru comme proposition que ce n'est pas à eux que je pensais en te répondant.
Mais à tous les dessinateurs, illustrateurs, ces petits artistes de la presse, et aux militants de RSF et autres. Que je n'ai pas vu dans la "grande" presse audiovisuelle, mais qui ont nourri les colonnes des quotidiens européens.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (20 Février 2006)

*La plus grande censure*
est celle de l'argent.

On n'entend pas les Wampas ? C'est parce que monsieur NRJ ou monsieur Fun radio considèrent que cela ne colle pas à leur grille et ne va pas cartonner comme le dernier tube de R'n'B. 
Donc, comme monsieur NRJ ou Monsieur Fun ou encore monsieur Skaïrock veulent tous un maximum d'audience qui déterminera le montant des rentrées publicitaires et tout le reste, les Wampas restent tranquillement à l'écart des ondes.
Un jour peut être les entendra-t-on brièvement sur Inter ou la radio locale de Cucugnan, voire sur Nostalgie d'ici 20 ans.

Les Wampas, n'ont pas la chute de reins de Beyoncé. C'est terrible mais c'est ainsi.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Février 2006)

Moi, mon rêve serait de voir.....

... Villepin chez le coiffeur !!


----------



## Mobyduck (20 Février 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Moi, mon rêve serait de voir.....
> 
> ... Villepin chez le coiffeur !!



Il crache le bonhomme.


----------



## paradize (20 Février 2006)

Les wampas ont crée cette chanson pour voir si justement elle sera diffusé sur les ondes... A part ouifm que j'écoute via le net, je ne l'ai pas entendu sur les autres radios...

Ils ont pu la chanter sur canal + à vendredi pétante, mais pas d'interview... Au guignol jeudi dernier, Gaccio & co ont réalisé un clip de leurs chansons, vu que le vrai clip à lui aussi été censuré (aucune chaîne musicale ne voulait la passer de toute façon)...

Alors, je vous raconte le sketch...

On voit les wampas jouaient à un concert, puis image suivante, un type qui met le cd tout heureux pour le faire écouter aux directeurs de TF1, France2, europe 1, etc...Et à chaque fois, y'a Bernadette Chirac qui fait non non avec le doigt...

 

Moi je l'aime bien, je l'ai acheté sur itunes, et je l'ai mise sur la compile que j'ai crée pour un futur bébé pas pressé de venir .. (on s'éloigne du sujet là, dsl)


----------



## reineman (20 Février 2006)

paradize a dit:
			
		

> Les wampas ont crée cette chanson pour voir si justement elle sera diffusé sur les ondes... A part ouifm que j'écoute via le net, je ne l'ai pas entendu sur les autres radios...
> 
> Ils ont pu la chanter sur canal + à vendredi pétante, mais pas d'interview... Au guignol jeudi dernier, Gaccio & co ont réalisé un clip de leurs chansons, vu que le vrai clip à lui aussi été censuré (aucune chaîne musicale ne voulait la passer de toute façon)...
> .



C'est quoi pour toi de la censure?
Pour moi, c'est la répression exercée contre l'expression des idées.
c'est quoi l'idée ultra-subversive contenue dans la chanson des wampas? que chirac est supermenteur? ah bah super....personne n'était au courant!... aucun livre ni débat public n'a été produit sur la question...et c'est vrai que arnaud montebourg est emprisonné à la bastille!...
Tu t'es jamais dit que si les programmateurs ont peut etre refusé cette chansons parce qu'ils la trouvaientt démago, raccoleuse et pour employer un mot à la mode, populiste?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Février 2006)

Ni la première, ni la dernière des chansons sur Chirac,
ni la mieux écrite, ni la plus virulente, ni la plus engagée...

Une que moi j'aime bien :

LA DÉBÂCLE

(Mano Solo / Mano Solo-Frères Misères) 

Ne perds pas ton temps
A vouloir deviner le rêve de Chirac
Chirac ne rêve pas
Pourtant il dort à poings fermés
Quand dans la rue les poings se ferment
Chirac nous parle dans sa télé
Du social des grandes priorités
Comme investir dans Euro Disney
Aux exclus il leur préfère Mickey
De gros avions il faut bien ça
Pour ses week-ends à Mururoa
Chirac c'est la debâcle
Le monde entier ne peut plus nous blairer
Il a peut-être pas tort
Devant les français dans la rue pour leurs points de retraite
Il a peut-être pas tort
Devant les vingt pour cent qui votent gros porc
Il a peut-être pas tort
Devant Chirac à l'aéroport
Deux pilotes dans son panier
Il revient de son sale marché
Chirac y'a plus aucun doute
C'est sûr que tu nous dégouttes
Chirac symbole du vide
Pire fléau que les pluies acides
Tu ronges le rêve jusqu'à la sève
Tu l'achèves et il crève
Pourtant tu dors à poings fermés
Quand dans la rue les poings se ferment
Et toi tu dors à poings fermés
Quand dans la rue les poings se ferment


----------



## Kreck (20 Février 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *La plus grande censure*
> est celle de l'argent.
> 
> On n'entend pas les Wampas ? C'est parce que monsieur NRJ ou monsieur Fun radio considèrent que cela ne colle pas à leur grille et ne va pas cartonner comme le dernier tube de R'n'B.
> ...


Tu portes ton nom lepurfilsdelasagesse


----------



## Fulvio (20 Février 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> Tu t'es jamais dit que si les programmateurs ont peut etre refusé cette chansons parce qu'ils la trouvaientt démago, raccoleuse et pour employer un mot à la mode, populiste?



Nan, sérieux, tu crois vraiment que les programmateurs radio refuse des titres sous prétexte de populisme, de racolage et de démagogie ? On doit pas vivre dans le même monde.


----------



## reineman (20 Février 2006)

Fulvio a dit:
			
		

> Nan, sérieux, tu crois vraiment que les programmateurs radio refuse des titres sous prétexte de populisme, de racolage et de démagogie ? On doit pas vivre dans le même monde.


ouais j'pense, en l'espece....
T'entends des chansons populistes à la radio toi? ..lesquelles?..en effet on doit pas etre branché sur les memes ondes...
T'avais zebda qu'avait fait 'le bruit et l'odeur' , mais c'était malin, ça visait ironiquement chirac sans le citer.Et là, ça avait été tres largement diffusé en radio, j'm'en souviens encore...j'entendais ça dans le car en revenant du college...ils avaient pas été 'censuré'.

j'imagine tres bien un programmateur de radio se dire en entendant ça' moué, ca fait un peu chanson 'radio bierre foot' , ambiance blérot...c'est pas ma clientele...
Et puis les radios sont pas des institutions de la république.., elles n'ont pas a rendre compte de censure.Faut pas confondre suffrage universel et audimat...elles 'censurent' qui elles veulent selon leur ligne de conduite et leur profilage commercial. Elles sont pas dues a laisser s'exprimer des chansons 'politiques' par une injonction du CSA.
Je sais que meme pierre perret dit qu'il est censuré mais bon, faut pas abuser...censure chez moi, c'est un mot qui désigne une autre oppression que ça...


----------



## Thierry6 (20 Février 2006)

http://www.liberation.fr/page.php?Article=360555

moi, je l'ai téléchargé sur iTunes.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2006)

Woahh !! t'es un rebelle !! Et ça aide pour emballer ?


----------



## Grug2 (21 Février 2006)

C'est un gag et une provoque à 2 balles.
Attendre 9 albums pour qu'on parle un peu d'eux en dehors d'un cercle d'initiés 
L'album est en vente dans toutes les boucheries et j'usqu'à l'itms (c'est dire à quel point c'est censuré !   )
C'est sur qu'après leur precedent "tube" (le compte en banque de manu chao) on pouvait s'attendre à ce qu'ils soient un peu plus largement diffusés
Mais bon, à l'heure de la starac' faut pas s'attendre à des miracles.
L'autocensure à toujours été plus efficace que la censure, et il n'est pas nouveau qu'un groupe sympa ne passe pas en radio.
Parler de censure pour une chanson qui passe 17 fois par jour sur une radio presente dans toute la france c'est un peu exagéré non ?

Rien de neuf sous le soleil, rien de dramatique non plus.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (21 Février 2006)

*Il aurait par contre fallu censurer*
la positive attitude de Lorie pour sa forte contenance en messages subliminaux à orientation Raffariniste.


----------



## Fulvio (21 Février 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> ouais j'pense, en l'espece....
> T'entends des chansons populistes à la radio toi? ..lesquelles?..en effet on doit pas etre branché sur les memes ondes...
> T'avais zebda qu'avait fait 'le bruit et l'odeur' , mais c'était malin, ça visait ironiquement chirac sans le citer.Et là, ça avait été tres largement diffusé en radio, j'm'en souviens encore...j'entendais ça dans le car en revenant du college...ils avaient pas été 'censuré'.
> 
> ...



Je ne te contredis pas au sujet de la censure et du rôle des radios, où ce que tu dis est juste. C'est juste que tu prêtes des scrupules aux programmateurs qu'ils n'ont pas forcément. Pour le "populisme" en chanson, on en a soupé avec la liberté de pensée de Pagny. Je mets des guillemets à populisme, car autant pour Pagny que pour les Wampas, le terme me parait lourd.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2006)

Bah... Pagny et les Wampas, on a entendu moins lourd, déjà. 

_Je précise : POUR LES AUTRES :
_
N'empêche que ce fil est la parfaite illustration de l'adage navrant qui dit que "pour faire parler de vous, dites des conneries et provoquez". C'est lequel d'entre vous qui ne comprend pas qu'un disque qui porte en grandes lettres le titre "CHIRAC EN PRISON" ne peut pas laisser indifférent certains milieux ? Vous êtes marrants à cracher à la gueule de toutes les institutions du monde, je repense à l'autre, là, dans le fil du recensement qui ne voulait pas se faire recenser parce que c'était de la surveillance de la part de _cet ****** d'Etat qui ferait mieux de lui augmenter son salaire_ (oui, je raccourcis, mais la teneur est intacte...). Tout le monde est prêt à bafouer tout le monde. L'armée, c'est naze. Les politiques, tous des *******s. Sarkozy en premier. Mitterrand aussi en son temps. Douste encore plus. Les religieux et les pratiquants voire les croyants : même sac. Le pape : un gros con. Les imams : des pousse-au-crime. L'autre jour j'ai même dû bannir un mec qui trouvait spirituel de parler des juifs dont il n'a rien à foutre (c'est son droit) en les désignant par le terme très discutable de "feuj" ! Il n'a même pas compris pourquoi et s'en est offusqué  Vous vous rendez compte du ridicule et de l'inacceptable de certaines de vos paroles ????
Purée, faut respecter certaines choses. Surtout quand elles vous dépassent. Et encore plus si c'est pour faire chier les autres : ceux qui y croient ou pour qui c'est important. Qui eux sont capables de respect et de tolérance parce qu'ils ne dérangent pas vos esprits étroits la plupart du temps.

Vous êtes des rebelles !!!! Ça pose des hommes tout ça !
Bordel ce que c'est plat...


----------



## supermoquette (21 Février 2006)

J'étais en train de dessiner une caricature de mahomet quand j'ai lu ça !!! le pape n'est pas gros !!!


----------



## Thierry6 (21 Février 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Bah... Pagny et les Wampas, on a entendu moins lourd, déjà. N'empêche que ce fil est la parfaite illustration de l'adage navrant qui dit que "pour faire parler de vous, dites des conneries et provoquez". C'est lequel d'entre vous qui ne comprend pas qu'un disque qui porte en grandes lettres le titre "CHIRAC EN PRISON" ne peut pas laisser indifférent certains milieux ? Vous êtes marrants à cracher à la gueule de toutes les institutions du monde, je repense à l'autre, là, dans le fil du recensement qui ne voulait pas se faire recenser parce que c'était de la surveillance de la part de _cet ****** d'Etat qui ferait mieux de lui augmenter son salaire_ (oui, je raccourcis, mais la teneur est intacte...). Tout le monde est prêt à bafouer tout le monde. L'armée, c'est naze. Les politiques, tous des *******s. Sarkozy en premier. Mitterrand aussi en son temps. Douste encore plus. Les religieux et les pratiquants voire les croyants : même sac. Le pape : un gros con. Les imams : des pousse-au-crime. L'autre jour j'ai même dû bannir un mec qui trouvait spirituel de parler des juifs dont il n'a rien à foutre (c'est son droit) en les désignant par le terme très discutable de "feuj" ! Il n'a même pas compris pourquoi et s'en est offusqué  Vous vous rendez compte du ridicule et de l'inacceptable de certaines de vos paroles ????
> Purée, faut respecter certaines choses. Surtout quand elles vous dépassent. Et encore plus si c'est pour faire chier les autres : ceux qui y croient ou pour qui c'est important. Qui eux sont capables de respect et de tolérance parce qu'ils ne dérangent pas vos esprits étroits la plupart du temps.
> 
> Vous êtes des rebelles !!!! Ça pose des hommes tout ça !
> Bordel ce que c'est plat...



Sur les Wampas, je pense que tu n'as pas compris un point majeur : le second dégré. 
Ecoute aussi leurs autres chansons et tu comprendras que leur but n'est pas l'auto-justification digne de la pré adolescence de Pagny mais de voir les choses avec un angle souvent humoristique. A toi d'apprécier ou pas ou de comprendre ou pas mais l'amalgame entre leurs textes et toutes les choses que tu cites me parait être parfaitement déplacé (presque malhonnête)

Sinon, pour écouter souvent France Inter, avoir beaucoup entendu la chanson sur Manu Chao et ne pas entendre Chirac en prison, je persiste à penser que c'est génant d'un point vue liberté d'expression. En disant ça je ne pense vraiment pas dire tous pourris, loin de là.

voilà; un peu de recul, del'humour et du second degré, et tout va bien


----------



## Burzum (21 Février 2006)

la chanson est nulle, le titre une provoc à 2 balles, point.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2006)

Burzum a dit:
			
		

> la chanson est nulle, le titre une provoc à 2 balles, point.


Merci d'avoir résumé.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2006)

Thierry6 a dit:
			
		

> Sur les Wampas, je pense que tu n'as pas compris un point majeur : le second dégré.
> Ecoute aussi leurs autres chansons et tu comprendras que leur but n'est pas l'auto-justification digne de la pré adolescence de Pagny mais de voir les choses avec un angle souvent humoristique. A toi d'apprécier ou pas ou de comprendre ou pas mais l'amalgame entre leurs textes et toutes les choses que tu cites me parait être parfaitement déplacé (presque malhonnête)
> 
> Sinon, pour écouter souvent France Inter, avoir beaucoup entendu la chanson sur Manu Chao et ne pas entendre Chirac en prison, je persiste à penser que c'est génant d'un point vue liberté d'expression. En disant ça je ne pense vraiment pas dire tous pourris, loin de là.
> ...



Il se pourrait que je n'ai pas compris le second degré ? Meeeeeeeeerde... 

Non mais je rêve. Le second degré, ça se travaille. Et pas seulement en écoutant ou en disant écouter France Inter. Ça fait cheap. Faut PROUVER qu'on écoute France Inter. Qui était l'invité de ce matin ? F. Hollande. De quoi parlait-on à 21 heures ? de théâtre en Argentine, d'une pièce de Kopi mettant en scène un travesti... Moi aussi je sais jouer les intellos. Ça fait pas de moi quelqu'un d'intelligent.
J'ai écouté les Wampas. Je les ai fait jouer il y a 15 ans dans les salles de mon patelin. Avec les Marcel en première partie. Ça c'est du second degré les Marcels. Mais les Wampas... pffiou. Cela dit, on aime ou on n'aime pas.
Mettre "Chirac en prison" en titre alors qu'on n'a pas les *******s de réclamer la même chose dans le texte, ça n'est pas du second degré. C'est de la connerie. Cela dit, ça rencontre son public, c'est l'essentiel. Y'a un marché en plein développement chez les obtus 

(premier ou second degré ?  )


Moi ? Je n'aurais pas compris le second degré des Wampas ? 
J'aurai tout lu ici


----------



## jugnin (21 Février 2006)

Et puis entre un texte au second degré (que je n'ai pas entendue, au demeurant) et vendre des disques flanqués de la mention "Chirac en taule", comme j'en ai vu la promotion télévisuelle hier, il y a un monde je trouve. Autant vendre des T-shirt et des bols.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2006)

Bon. Alors peut-être qu'effectivement, il faudrait qu'on aborde la notion de 3ème degré ?


----------



## Grug2 (22 Février 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> J'étais en train de dessiner une caricature de mahomet quand j'ai lu ça !!! le pape n'est pas gros !!!


ben non vu qu'il est mort :rateau:


----------



## fredmac75 (22 Février 2006)

Grug2 a dit:
			
		

> ben non vu qu'il est mort :rateau:



oui mais lequel...


----------



## bobbynountchak (22 Février 2006)

non rien


----------



## supermoquette (22 Février 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Bon. Alors peut-être qu'effectivement, il faudrait qu'on aborde la notion de 3ème degré ?


Chiche ! avec une caricature ? qui dessine les Wampas _avec un gros nez ?_


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (22 Février 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Chiche ! avec une caricature ? qui dessine les Wampas _avec un gros nez ?_




*Qui connaît*
un caricaturiste Danois ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Février 2006)

schnapok? ketrucg, ich dran pope und Wampas?


----------



## rezba (22 Février 2006)

> Vous devriez donner des coups de boules à d'autres avant d'en refiler encore à BackCat ou Supermoquette.



Qu'il est lourd, ce vBulletin. Aucun second degré.


----------



## mado (22 Février 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Chiche ! avec une caricature ? qui dessine les Wampas _avec un gros nez ?_


J'aurais bien vu les Wampas jouant au Foot US aussi sinon


----------



## Anonyme (23 Février 2006)

*SOCIETE*
Avec la lettre de l'Elysée interdisant le passage en radio de la chanson des Wampas, circulerait une annexe encourageant à en remplacer la diffusion par "Gaston, il y a le téléfon qui son" - en raison du vers "Bernadette, elle est très chouette" jugé plus propice que "Chirac en prison" en ces temps d'opérations pièces jaunes.

*PEOPLE*
Jonathan Cerrada, la "nouvelle star" 2003 crie lui aussi à la censure.
"Je suis victime de censure" nous a-t-il déclaré, "aucune radio ne diffuse plus mes chansons !"
D'après le jeune et talentueux chanteur, l'ordre viendrait de Jacques Chirac lui même, très soucieux de marquer plus l'histoire que ne le fit son prédecesseur. "Il n'a pas supporté que je perde l'Eurovision" a conclut le chanteur, amer.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Février 2006)

Je suis pour une censure qui pourrait m'assurer un poste d'Artiste officiel en éliminant toute concurence déloyale... Je suis en train de travailler sur le concept de Réalisme Sarkozyen... Rien que du beau!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Février 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Je suis pour une censure qui pourrait m'assurer un poste d'Artiste officiel en éliminant toute concurence déloyale... Je suis en train de travailler sur le concept de Réalisme Sarkozyen... Rien que du beau!



Les artistes officiels, c'est un peu comme au Moyen-âge : chaque président a son troubadour. Chirac c'est Yves Duteil, Mitterrand c'était je ne sais plus qui, et Sarkosy, s'il devient président en 2007, ce sera sûrement Didier Barbelivien.


----------



## le_magi61 (23 Février 2006)

Patoch' en Didier Barbelivien :affraid::affraid:

Au secours, je préfère encore écouter les wampas...


----------



## bobbynountchak (23 Février 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Sarkosy, s'il devient président en 2007, ce sera sûrement Didier Barbelivien.



Ou Bigard... 
Ou Johnny...


----------



## Tonton Nestor (23 Février 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Les artistes officiels, c'est un peu comme au Moyen-âge : chaque président a son troubadour. Chirac c'est Yves Duteil, Mitterrand c'était je ne sais plus qui, et Sarkosy, s'il devient président en 2007, ce sera sûrement Didier Barbelivien.



Pour Mitterrand en 1981 c'était Téléphone qui était censé représenter la gauche d'alors. Et en 1988, c'était Renaud qui avait des affiches en faveur de la candidature de Mitterrand aux présidentielles.

Mais, il ne faut pas oublier Giscard et son accordéon qui est lui même son propre troubadour.


----------



## Tonton Nestor (23 Février 2006)

Perso' je préfère celle-là, ça fait moins provocation gratuite que la chanson des Wampas Le texte n'est pas très très intelligent (pour ne pas dire complétement con et démago) mais ça fait moins coup de pub : 

*Bienvenue en Chiraquie* - Sinsemilia

Bienvenue mes amis,
Venez, venez, venez.
Vous êtes tous invités,
Soyez les bienvenus en Chiraquie.

Ici c'est chez toi
Oui mais ferme ta gueule, ferme ta gueule,
Ici y'a un roi
Et des seigneurs qui font c'qui veulent
Ici y'a des lois
Mais seulement pour le peuple, seulement pour le peuple
L'immunité en suprême privilège
La justice en l'état d'siège.

Bienvenue oh, oh, en Chiraquie
Démocratie s'fait monarchie
T'étonnes pas si ca chie
Bienvenue oh, oh, en Chiraquie
Bienvenue et constate le gâchis

J'entends les cris de la rue
Mais au château ça reste sourd
Tant qu'le peuple paie la dîme
Ca festoye à la cour
Si t'appelles au secours
On ressort les beaux discours
Voilà les bouffons du roi qui dansent et gesticulent
Leur mission: faire passer la pilule!
Leur méthode: de promesses en mensonges sans le moindre scrupule
Mais dîtes-moi, dîtes-moi, dîtes-moi, dîtes-moi,
Qui est encore crédule?

Bienvenue oh, oh, en Chiraquie
Démocratie s'fait monarchie
T'étonnes pas si ca chie
Bienvenue oh, oh, en Chiraquie
Bienvenue et constate le gâchis.

Pourtant qu'il est valeureux
Si souvent, si souvent, si souvent victorieux
Si souvent victorieux
Détournements de fonds;
Emplois fictifs;
Abus d'biens sociaux;
HLM de Paris;
Contemple les victoires de notre roi
Dans sa guerre, dans sa guerre, dans sa guerre contre la loi.

Ici c'est chez toi
Oui mais ferme ta gueule, ferme ta gueule,
Ici y'a un roi
Et des seigneurs qui font c'qui veulent
Ici y'a des lois
Mais seulement pour le peuple, seulement pour le peuple
Le message est clair pour une fois
Toi et moi on s'appelle "France d'en bas"
Et même si ta vie est un combat
Sache que tout le monde s'en bat dans leurs débats
On est juste des statistiques
Des braves bêtes bien sympathiques
Des marchandises qu'on oublie au fond de l'arrière-boutique
Valeurs marchandes de leurs trafics
C'que j'vois c'est pas du cinéma
Cette fois c'est pas qu'du Coppola
C'est au sommet de l'état
Que règne leur mafia.

Bienvenue oh, oh, en Chiraquie
Démocratie s'fait monarchie
T'étonnes pas si ca chie
Bienvenue oh, oh, en Chiraquie
Bienvenue et constate le gâchis.

Bienvenue oh, oh, en Chiraquie. (x5)


----------



## KARL40 (23 Février 2006)

Oui il s'agit d'un grand "coup de pub" des WAMPAS ? Et Alors ?
Mais d'un test aussi : Didier Wampas n'a jamais voulu faire une "chanson rebelle" mais juste une chanson pour voir jusqu'où la liberté d'expression était tolérée .... 

En parlant de caricature, j'aime beaucoup celles des PARABELLUM 
 Là oui, on peut parler de politique :rateau: 

http://punkpaper.propagande.org/Papers/Parabellum07.jpg


----------



## supermoquette (23 Février 2006)

te tcheu les parabellum  j'en ai mal au dos


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Février 2006)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Patoch' en Didier Barbelivien :affraid::affraid:
> 
> Au secours, je préfère encore écouter les wampas...



Quand je parle de réalisme Sarkozyen, il s'agit de peintures, bande de brêles incultes


----------



## bobbynountchak (23 Février 2006)

Je suis sûr qu'il serait bien en didier barbelivien moi...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Février 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Je suis sûr qu'il serait bien en didier barbelivien moi...



Pas assez de cheveux!!!


----------



## bobbynountchak (23 Février 2006)

C'est vrai Patoch', en plus t'as déjà le même front, suffirait de rajouter des cheveux derrière!




piaf : les grands esprits se rencontrent! Grillé ou presque.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Février 2006)

[NOTE] : Penser à trouver une correlation entre Bobbynountchak et Art dégénéré...
[NOTE bis] : Transmettre à la kommandantur...


----------



## iota (23 Février 2006)

Salut.

Perso, je ne comprend pas que Chantal Goya ne se soit jamais fait censurer alors que certaines de ses chansons prônent la libre circulation des armes à feu...

Et oui, rappelez-vous : "Ce matin, un lapin, a tué un chasseur. C'était un lapin qui avait un fusil".

Si même les lapins peuvent se procurer facilement des fusils, faut pas s'étonner si c'est le feu dans les banlieues...

@+
iota

PS : mais oui, je suis déjà dehors... :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2006)

> Oui il s'agit d'un grand "coup de pub" des WAMPAS ? Et Alors ?
> Mais d'un test aussi : Didier Wampas n'a jamais voulu faire une "chanson rebelle" mais juste une chanson pour voir jusqu'où la liberté d'expression était tolérée ....



Toi aussi tu peux tester ta liberté d'expression. Y'a une charte, tape à côté systématiquement et je te garantis de la répression et une bonne longue absence des forums. Preuve que Wampas, ou pas, quand on connaît les règles et qu'on les enfreint, une provocation débile reste une provocation débile, quel que soit le sujet sur lequel elle porte.
Je trouve ça logique qu'il y ait des limites dans ce que les hommes publics et les institutions tolèrent en terme de provocations, moqueries ou autres.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (24 Février 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Et oui, rappelez-vous : "Ce matin, un lapin, a tué un chasseur. C'était un lapin qui avait un fusil".




*Orange mécanique.*
Vous ne saviez pas que Chantal fut l'amante secrète de Stanley Kubrick ?








:rateau: 
:bebe:


----------



## imimi (24 Février 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Salut.
> 
> Perso, je ne comprend pas que Chantal Goya ne se soit jamais fait censurer alors que certaines de ses chansons prônent la libre circulation des armes à feu...
> 
> Et oui, rappelez-vous : "Ce matin, un lapin, a tué un chasseur. C'était un lapin qui avait un fusil".


----------



## Ed_the_Head (24 Février 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> te tcheu les parabellum  j'en ai mal au dos


Et ils sont encore en vie! J'ai vu ça il y a deux jours : Une affiche qui les annonce en concert ! 
Sur le cul!


----------



## KARL40 (24 Février 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Toi aussi tu peux tester ta liberté d'expression. Y'a une charte, tape à côté systématiquement et je te garantis de la répression et une bonne longue absence des forums. Preuve que Wampas, ou pas, quand on connaît les règles et qu'on les enfreint, une provocation débile reste une provocation débile, quel que soit le sujet sur lequel elle porte.
> Je trouve ça logique qu'il y ait des limites dans ce que les hommes publics et les institutions tolèrent en terme de provocations, moqueries ou autres.


 
Je n'ai fait que reprendre ce que Didier WAMPAS dit à propos de ce morceau .... En faisant le parallèle avec ce que PARABELLUM avait fait quelques (dizaines d') années auparavent.

Si tu trouves que ce n'est pas bien et qu'une longue absence des forums me sera bénéfique, bah c'est bien ....

Enfin ... 

Comme tout fini en musique, on va tous aller sur le dancefloor avec un morceau des ZEBDA !

_Le bruit et l'odeur_
_Le bruit du marteau piqueur _


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2006)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Je n'ai fait que reprendre ce que Didier WAMPAS dit à propos de ce morceau ....


Et ben, il s'est planté.
Que dit la chanson ? "Je n'arrive pas à dormir parceque ma copine fait une fixation, elle veut voir Chirac en prison"

Trop contestataire !

Elle pourrait avoir des hémorroïdes aussi, ça ferait pareil, pratiquement le même texte - la chanson ne serait pas plus passé sur les ondes et pourtant personne n'aurait brandi les drapeaux de la censure et de la rébellion.

Redescendons un peu, il y a plus important que de défendre une chanson très très moyenne contre une "censure" innexistante, non ?

Pas la peine de s'étriper pour si peu.


----------



## Amok (24 Février 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Redescendons un peu, il y a plus important que de défendre une chanson très très moyenne contre une "censure" innexistante, non ?



C'est la sagesse même qui a guidée tes doigts habiles sur le clavier !

Ca sent la fin, là, non ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Février 2006)

Oui... La fin...

Je viens d'apprendre hier que Métal Urbain entrait à nouveau en studio à Los angeles... Autrement plus corosifs que les Wampas... Maintenant, après 25 ans... "Panik" (plus radical que "Chichi à Gnoufland) n'a même pas été interdit sous Giscard... trop peu de gens l'écoutaient... Métal se foutait complètement d'un quelconque difusion médiatique...
Et puis les concours de provoc' ne servent plus qu'à entretenir de vieux fantasmes...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (24 Février 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> C'est la sagesse même qui a guidée tes doigts habiles sur le clavier !
> 
> Ca sent la fin, là, non ?



oui.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Février 2006)

Ite misa est...  Alea jacta aussi


----------



## supermoquette (24 Février 2006)

Ah ah ah ! sous prétexte de modération on veut censurer un sujet sur la censure de chansons mauvaises, je vous vois venir


----------



## rezba (24 Février 2006)

Atendez avant de fermer, je suis sur que j'ai un truc à dire. Ça me vient pas là maintenant, mais ça pourrait.


----------



## KARL40 (24 Février 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Atendez avant de fermer, je suis sur que j'ai un truc à dire. Ça me vient pas là maintenant, mais ça pourrait.


 
C'était pas "vive le smurf ?"


----------



## Nephou (24 Février 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Atendez avant de fermer, je suis sur que j'ai un truc à dire. Ça me vient pas là maintenant, mais ça pourrait.




« fallait réagir »   ​


----------

